# Hi Guys... Nikon DSRL Trade in Bonus Discount!



## EddyP (Apr 11, 2016)

Haven't been too active recently but my studies got crazy busy, whoever said university was easy was lying.

I've been looking to upgrade my camera again and of course being a student it needs to be at a small price. Found a crazy good deal where you can trade in your old DSLR and redeem a sweet price reduction.

For example anyone wanting the Nikon D810 ( who doesn't) can benefit from a trade in bonus - up to £350 off on top of current Nikon discounts. From my understanding so long as you have a DSLR to trade in you're good to go...

Looks like it's only running till late April and only on Nikon cameras,  so would have to move quick.

Hope this helps anyone else looking to upgrade... Nikon Cameras: DSLR, SLR & Compact Cameras For Sale

Cheers guys, let me know if you have any luck or run into any issues


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 11, 2016)

Sounds like a super sweet deal.. well for the place that gets the trade in, because, well, you can probably sell your camera yourself for a lot more than what they are going to offer you.


----------



## sscarmack (Apr 11, 2016)

Trade in for 60% the value, turn around and resell for 80%. Sounds like a deal to me haha


----------



## EddyP (Apr 12, 2016)

Well it certainly saves you time and hassle... you can get rid of your old DSLR and gain yourself a discounted new Nikon D810. There are no restrictions as to what model you are trading in , so long as it is a DSLR.

I'm sure loads of people have there first ever DSLR tucked away somewhere and need an excuse to get rid and treat themselves to something new. I have a D3300 that has been used till death... seriously considering trading that, i'd likely get no more then £350 selling it myself.


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 12, 2016)

EddyP said:


> Well it certainly saves you time and hassle... you can get rid of your old DSLR and gain yourself a discounted new Nikon D810. There are no restrictions as to what model you are trading in , so long as it is a DSLR.
> 
> I'm sure loads of people have there first ever DSLR tucked away somewhere and need an excuse to get rid and treat themselves to something new. I have a D3300 that has been used till death... seriously considering trading that, i'd likely get no more then £350 selling it myself.


Note the words "up to" before the 350.  Meaning for that old dslr that they can resell for say 350 you'll probably be lucky to get 50 to 100 at most.

That's how these trade in things work, the company in question can't offer market value or anywhere near it and make it worth their while.  So if they can't resell your trade in for roughly twice what they offered you, it's not worth it for them.

You are always way better of reselling it yourself, and then taking that cash and applying it to your next purchase.  No such thing as a free lunch.

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

